# Need a good decoration as a hiding place for my betta



## TaylerHill (Sep 3, 2011)

My bettas only have silk plants and nothing to hide in. I think one of my bettas especially would like something to hide in because he likes to rest on the bottom of the tank more than his hammock like my other two bettas. I've looked at the decorations at petco and they all have rough edges that seem like they would rip betta fins. Do you know of any smaller hiding decorations that work good for bettas? I only have 1.5 gallon tanks so I can't go too big.


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Nov 19, 2012)

A small terracotta pot would work, alternatively there are some cute hidey-hole decorations available from pet stores if you wanted something less bland.



EDIT: Forgot to say, avoid the Spongebob pinapple house decoration as it contains metal.


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

Go to a garden shop. Any store that sells plants and pots really. Find a small terracotta pot (orange colored) and it's like $1. Flip onto its side and bury the bottom in gravel and that is an instant cave. If you have something to plug the hole that might be suggested, or pile up gravel behind it. Some smaller bettas can get through, but once you see the hole you'll know if you need to fill it up. (maybe silicone?)

Here's my old 10 gallon .. gives you a basic idea


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

or if you have the tools, make the hole bigger so it becomes a tunnel =), make sure to sand down the edge after you make the hole bigger tho! =D


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

The pots will break unless you wet drill them and by that point, it's pointless. If you buy a bunch you can try breaking them in larger halves or something but that's up to the individual. I only had a couple bucks the time I bought mine, so I went with it like it was.


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

You could try to find something inexpensive that matches your decor like a ceramic or glass mug, cup .. even some glass candle holders work, as long as they are smooth ones. You could find something cheap in Target or Walmart.

OR

I have done the pvc pipe + aquarium silicone + matching smooth pebbles or gravel idea that people have posted about a lot. My bettas seemed to like one of the bigger "cave/tunnels" I made, one of my guys slept in that. But if you don't feel like getting all crafty, just buy a few plain pieces of pvc pipe from Home Depot in the Plumbing aisle. They are in boxes in the beginning of the aisle, usually, and are usually around $1 to a few dollars. I've gotten some for less than a dollar, actually. I'd get a few different ones but just make sure you don't buy the very smallest ones where you think a betta could maybe get stuck. Mine have liked the "elbow" shape and also the T shaped ones. 

http://www.homedepot.com/Plumbing-P...v=true#/?c=1&rpp=96&12kx=12kx&1z114xe=1z114xe

You have to look closely but if you can make out on both sides of the photo there are black pvc pipes that I covered with black pebbles, and my substrate is dark too because I wanted it all to blend. But my betta slept in one of these, he liked smaller ones too. I'm sure he wouldn't care if I didn't cover them with anything, but if you do, you can tie java fern or anubias or moss to them if you ever go the natural planted tank route in the future. The java fern and anubias will start "holding on" to the rocks.


----------

